

Humanity Close to Passing the Hofstadter-Turing Test? - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/23444/

======
jokermatt999
If that counts as "intelligent", I'm fairly sure that it's been passed well
before. I could be mistaken, but by that definition, isn't any user AI created
in a videogame/virtual world parameters passing the test? If so, users of
Garry's Mod and the more complex Wiremod coupled with it passed it ages
ago...and with more style. :)

------
ivanstojic
For any given form of an AI test, you can wrap another layer of indirection.
The beauty of the Turing test is in it's simplicity and almost zen-like
clarity.

In comparison, this "test" feels like an over-architected clunky mess.

